# needs unknown symbol [solved]

## bkanuka

```
FamilyRoom linux # make modules_install

  INSTALL arch/i386/crypto/aes-i586.ko

  INSTALL crypto/anubis.ko

  INSTALL crypto/arc4.ko

  INSTALL crypto/blowfish.ko

  INSTALL crypto/cast5.ko

  INSTALL crypto/cast6.ko

  INSTALL crypto/crc32c.ko

  INSTALL crypto/deflate.ko

  INSTALL crypto/khazad.ko

  INSTALL crypto/michael_mic.ko

  INSTALL crypto/serpent.ko

  INSTALL crypto/sha1.ko

  INSTALL crypto/sha256.ko

  INSTALL crypto/sha512.ko

  INSTALL crypto/tea.ko

  INSTALL crypto/twofish.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/ac.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/button.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/container.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/fan.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/processor.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/thermal.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/video.ko

  INSTALL drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

  INSTALL drivers/block/aoe/aoe.ko

  INSTALL drivers/block/nbd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/block/pktcdvd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/nvram.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/ppdev.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/rtc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/cmp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/dv1394.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/ieee1394.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/ohci1394.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/raw1394.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/sbp2.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/video1394.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/mouse/sermouse.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_block.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_proc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_scsi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/mmc/mmc_block.ko

  INSTALL drivers/mmc/mmc_core.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/8390.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/ne2k-pci.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/plip.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/sungem.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/sungem_phy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/sunhme.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/tulip/de2104x.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/tulip/de4x5.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/tulip/dmfe.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/tulip/tulip.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/tulip/winbond-840.ko

  INSTALL drivers/parport/parport.ko

  INSTALL drivers/parport/parport_pc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/parport/parport_serial.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/3w-9xxx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/3w-xxxx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/BusLogic.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/a100u2w.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/aacraid/aacraid.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ahci.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ata_piix.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/atp870u.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/dc395x.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/dmx3191d.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/eata.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/fdomain.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/gdth.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/imm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/initio.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ips.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/libata.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mbox.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/nsp32.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/pata_pdc2027x.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ppa.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/qla1280.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2100.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2200.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2300.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2322.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2xxx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla6312.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/qlogicfc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/qlogicisp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_nv.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_promise.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_qstor.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sil.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_svw.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_uli.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_via.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_iscsi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_spi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym53c8xx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/tmscsim.ko

  INSTALL lib/crc-ccitt.ko

  INSTALL lib/libcrc32c.ko

  INSTALL lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.ko

  INSTALL net/8021q/8021q.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv6/ah6.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv6/esp6.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv6/ip6_tunnel.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv6/ipcomp6.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv6/xfrm6_tunnel.ko

  INSTALL net/xfrm/xfrm_user.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.11-gentoo-r11; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/nvsound.ko needs unknown symbol unlock_kernel

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/nvsound.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/nvsound.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/nvsound.ko needs unknown symbol lock_kernel

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/nvsound.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/nvsound.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o needs unknown symbol _read_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o needs unknown symbol kmap

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o needs unknown symbol kunmap

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o needs unknown symbol _write_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o needs unknown symbol _read_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.o needs unknown symbol _write_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol kmap

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol smp_call_function

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol cpu_online_map

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol unlock_kernel

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol kunmap

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol lock_kernel

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol del_timer_sync

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.o needs unknown symbol page_address

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/fs/fuse.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/fs/fuse.ko needs unknown symbol kmap_atomic

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/fs/fuse.ko needs unknown symbol kunmap_atomic

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/fs/fuse.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/fs/fuse.ko needs unknown symbol page_address

```

What does the "needs unknown symbol" mean?

Can I just ignore it and go on? 

I know I need all the modules that got that error.Last edited by bkanuka on Thu Jul 14, 2005 2:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nephros

Not sure about fuse.o, but the others are all external (3rd party) kernel modules.

Apparently you changed something in the bowels of your kernel config and those modules were compiled against an older kernel configuration.

You will have to recompile the packages that they belong to, with a symlink /usr/src/linux that points to your current kernel sources.

Except for vm*.o, those will be recomplied when you re-run vmware-config.pl, again with the symlink set up.

HTH.

----------

## bkanuka

Exactly.  I changed my symlink to a newer kernel, recompliled, and there were no errors like that.  It also took away the problems I had installing the NVIDIA graphics driver.

----------

